
The Next Frontier of Police Surveillance Is Drones - tim_sw
https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/axon-and-dji-are-teaming-up-to-make-surveillance-drones-and-the-possibilities-are-frightening.html
======
anoncoward111
We already have cameras of all types at every intersection in our city. Police
presence is seemingly larger, and average property tax is $13,000 - $33,000
USD per year. So, the town has a lot of money to spend on this stuff.

Crime was low before the new police and new tech. It is still low. I'm glad I
don't pay much at all for rent or tax. It feels like a terrible, raw deal.

When I see a cop, I get scared. They can do anything they want to me. Now,
they can see me even when they're not there.

